# Affordable Awesome Boat For Sale!



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

SOLD!!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

1,338 listings. Is this the one?

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =147&lpid=


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> 1,338 listings. Is this the one?
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =147&lpid=


The phone numbers are the same so I would say that's the add.
Good looking boat.
Bet it sells fast.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup, that be her. Weird, I had a guy show up 30 minutes after the add with $5,000 so I did figure it would be gone by now. The next guy showed up and gave me $20 to hold it for an hour. Said if he didn't come back I could keep the dough. Have not seen him in a day.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

here to help alittle


----------

